# Heya



## emcsquared (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm eager to leverage the wisdom of the collective here to improve my marriage. Maybe one day contribute myself. Thanks!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, I just ok'd your other thread so people should be along soon to respond to you.


https://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/437873-encouraging-growth-save-marriage.html


----------

